# Monty in the aviator harness



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Had another play with my new camera and decided I'd pop one of the birds outside for some shots. This is Monty's first time wearing the harness and I'm surprised at how well he put up with it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute! I can't wait to get a harness for Bailey


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

That's awesome. How do you find it to put on? We bought a harness ages ago, the ones they have at the pet superstore, but they are so hard to put on the bird and the birds didn't like it so we ended up giving up.

Dave.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh how cute! I would like to get Sunny one but I think he's too old and set in his ways to ever like one. Monty looks like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not too bad once you get used to it. I was really awkward a fumbly with it the first couple of times I tried to put it on my girls. Its a little "loop" kind of thing (I call it the overalls) that goes over their head and then the waistband moves around so you put the left wing through, then pull it around and then the right wing, then tighten it. It took the birds a little getting used to as well, they got their feet caught in the waistband a couple of times, since they're used to stepping up when something touches them there, but they soon adjusted. They nibble at it a bit if we're just standing still but if I'm walking around they pay more attention to what's going on


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

awweee. adorable! i should get a harness.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I am considering ine for gizzy.. She screams @ my window all the time so mayb once her wings grow out i will get one for her


----------

